
Show HN: Bloxplorer, Open-Source Bitcoin and Liquid Explorer Written in Python - valinsky
https://pypi.org/project/bloxplorer/
======
vasa_develop
I run a website[0] that allows you to find useful Web3 resources. This is a
really needed tool for python devs working on Bitcoin.

Are you ok if I list `bloxplorer`?

[0]: [https://simpleaswater.com](https://simpleaswater.com)

~~~
valinsky
Of course, that would be great

------
vasa_develop
Seems like a nice tool. Is there any limit to the API request frequency?

~~~
valinsky
That will come down to how many requests the server can handle on their side.
While I don't have an answer for that, I didn't encounter any limitations
while playing around and testing it.

